# Bird Photo's



## andyh75

water rail (Rallus aquaticus )


----------



## andyh75

*snow bunting (Plectrophenax nivalis)*


----------



## andyh75

*water pipit (Anthus spinoletta)*


----------



## andyh75

*Great Skua (Stercorarius skua)*


----------



## andyh75

*Pied Flycatcher (Ficedula hypoleuca)*


----------



## andyh75

*Red backed Shrike (Lanius collurio)*


----------



## andyh75

*Green Woodpecker (Picus viridis)*


----------



## andyh75

*Osprey (Pandion haliaetus)*


----------



## andyh75

*Sparrowhawk (Accipiter nisus)*

Male


----------



## andyh75

*Garganey (Anas querquedula)*

Male


----------



## andyh75

*Long eared Owl (Asio otus)*


----------



## andyh75

*Tree Pipit (Anthus trivialis)*


----------



## andyh75

*Whinchat (Saxicola rubetra)*


----------



## andyh75

*Shore Larks (Eremophila alpestris)*


----------



## andyh75

*Fulmar (Fulmarus glacialis)*


----------



## andyh75

*Glaucous Gull (Larus hyperboreus)*


----------



## andyh75

*Goldeneye (Bucephala clangula)*

Male


----------



## andyh75

*Bewicks Swan's (Cygnus columbianus)*


----------



## andyh75

*Tree Sparrow (Passer montanus)*


----------



## andyh75

*Great spotted Woodpecker (Dendrocopus major)*

Female


----------



## andyh75

*Iceland Gull (Larus glaucoides)*


----------



## andyh75

*Pink footed Goose (Anser brachyrhynchus)*


----------



## andyh75

*Great grey Shrike (Lanius excubitor)*


----------



## andyh75

*Nightjar (Caprimulgus europaeus)*


----------



## andyh75

*Redshank (Tringa totanus)*


----------



## andyh75

*Sedge Warbler (Acrocephalus schoenobaenus)*


----------



## andyh75

*Tawny Owl (Strix aluco)*


----------



## andyh75

*Siskin (Carduelis spinus)*


----------



## andyh75

*Collared Dove (Streptopelia decaocto)*


----------



## andyh75

*Song Thrush (Turdus philomelos)*


----------



## andyh75

*King Eider (Stomateria spectabilis)*


----------



## tarantulamatt

yeah they look amazaing i love them


----------



## becky89

Love the pics, especially the osprey!


----------



## Skorps

Fantastic!
xXx


----------



## jimmyv

theres sum very nice picz on here


----------



## bothrops

Some rarities there. You were lucky to see them let alone get pics!

Are these all in the UK? Over what time span are they taken? What camera/lens set-up are you using? 

Cheers

Andy


----------



## fergie

Some beautiful birds amongst those pics. Just a pity the quality of the pics wasn't a bit better.


----------



## Crab Man

Some good pics there 
Like the osprey one as well. I want to get some good shots of them some day. Seeing as we've got several breeding pairs up this way there really isn't any excuse


----------



## sandmatt

Wow nice to see some pics of rarer birds specially the king eider, we had a juv. one down in norfolk id have killed for a bird like the one you got!

But things like water rails, long eared owls must have been hard to photo?


----------



## andyh75

thanks all for your comments, some of my pics are a bit grainey cause i cropped and enlarged them a bit, most of the birds where photo'd in and around my home village and local area, flamborough's a great place for general birding, and we get the occasional rareity too hehehe, the water rail and long eared owl where very easy to photo suprisinglt enough, hehehe:2thumb:


----------



## andyh75

*Mute Swan (Cygnus olor)*


----------



## andyh75

*Drake Mallard (Anas platyrhynchos)*


----------



## yasminj1996

i have tried takin a picture of a robin whilst it was in the snow i thought it wud b an amazin picture but i cant seem 2 get a picture as it flew away


----------



## xvickyx

These were taken down a local park when I had my Nikon D40, with a Sigma 70-300mm APO Macro lens


----------



## tokay

Heres a couple of mine  (no rareties though  )


----------



## xvickyx

Great pics!!


----------



## andyh75

*Black Throated Thrush (Turdus atrogularis)*

Taken today at Newholme near Whitby, 65th record for britain , well chuffed i went up to see it


----------



## andyh75

*Mediterranean Gull (Larus melanocephalus)*

Winter plumaged adult


----------



## andyh75

*White Fronted Goose (Anser albifrons)*


----------



## Testudo Man

Some great pics here folks...

I finally managed to get a few pics of this blackbird that has frequented my garden for several years now...note the white speckles he has too...Not the best quality, because of poor light and long distance(30+ feet)...I'm hoping to get closer/clear shots of him soon enough though.


----------



## vawn

wow where r u goin for all these fab bird species?!!
this link is for a photo forum that is really useful n helpful n this months comp is birds 

Photo Contest Information - Photo Forum


----------



## andyh75

*Tufted Ducks (Aythya fuligula)*

males


----------



## andyh75

*Black Swans (Cygnus atratus)*


----------



## andyh75

*Mandarin Duck (Aix galericulata)*

Male


----------



## andyh75

*Bar-tailed Godwit (Limosa lapponica)*


----------



## andyh75

*Tundra Bean Goose (Anser fabalis rossicus)*


----------



## andyh75

*Brent Geese (Branta bernicla)*

Pale-bellied form


----------



## diamondlil

Mandarin ducks ( a bit of a cheat, these are in Dudley zoo)








And a rook seen today when I was walking my dog


----------



## diamondlil

From a visit to Nonsuch Park last year, Tufted duck








Coot








And a parakeet!


----------



## Testudo Man

Possible wren...I was lucky to get this shot...










Great tit...


----------



## vawn

that looks like a wren to me cuties
as for your tits being great...


----------



## Testudo Man

vawn said:


> that looks like a wren to me cuties
> as for your tits being great...


I thought it was a wren...

My tits are probably greater than yours:Na_Na_Na_Na:...no moobs here: victory:


----------



## vawn

chicken fillets this end, spose they usefull if you're hungry?!?
yeah every one got better tit en me!!
oh sept last summer, 6 long tail tits in my tree by my bedroom, awesome  bright pink n all


----------



## Testudo Man

vawn said:


> chicken fillets this end, spose they usefull if you're hungry?!?
> yeah every one got better tit en me!!
> oh sept last summer, 6 long tail tits in my tree by my bedroom, awesome  bright pink n all


Thats a shame...gravity is a bitch...

Its a tit fest in my garden occasionally, it seems that blue, great, and longtail all seem to fly together, from tree to tree, at certain times of the day.


----------



## vawn

the long tails only visted me for 3 days, then they went down the road, well it is over crowded in my garden!!
seem to have blue n great nestin here with well no that kinda list will take too long
any blue footed boobies?


----------



## Testudo Man

vawn said:


> the long tails only visted me for 3 days, then they went down the road, well it is over crowded in my garden!!
> seem to have blue n great nestin here with well no that kinda list will take too long
> any blue footed boobies?


No such luck with the boobies, Im affraid!


----------



## vawn

... now dikdiks, that would be interestin...


----------



## Testudo Man

vawn said:


> ... now dikdiks, that would be interestin...


 
How far you gonna go on this one:whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vawn

no i think i'll stop there! gettin a bit tenuos


----------



## Testudo Man

vawn said:


> no i think i'll stop there! gettin a bit tenuos


Cool...I end this with a little Thrush then...

Would this be a song thrush, Im not sure?...


----------



## vawn

think it is a song thrush, if not then a mistle thrush?


----------



## vawn

The RSPB: Birds by name


----------



## vawn

dunno the extra beigy under wing bits n the more defined eyeline, mistle


----------



## diamondlil

Brent geese








Shelduck








Teal








Widgeon


----------



## Salamanda

I love this :lol2:


----------



## [email protected]

all are nice pics :2thumb:


----------



## andyh75

Stock Dove (Columba oenas)


----------



## andyh75

Fieldfare (Turdus pilaris)


----------



## vawn

*yesterdays bird pix (a bit rough lol) in my tree n out shoppin*














































not the cool birdies though lol as i never quick enough for them!


----------



## andyh75

*Lesser Kestrel (Falco naumanni)*

16th record for britain


----------



## andyh75

*Great Grey Shrike (Lanius excubitor)*


----------



## andyh75

*Alpine Swift (Apus melba)*

crappy photo , taken in very bad light and shadow, i no its there though heheeh


----------



## andyh75

*Carrion Crow (Corvus corone)*

Sitting on her eggs


----------



## andyh75

*Reedbunting (Emberiza schoeniclus)*

Male


----------



## andyh75

*Brambling (Fringilla montifringilla)*

Male


----------



## ViperLover

Fantastic!


----------



## andyh75

*Male Blackcap (Sylvia atricapilla)*


----------



## andyh75

*Male Yellow Wagtail (Motacilla flava flavissima)*


----------



## andyh75

*Male White Wagtail (Motacilla alba alba)*


----------



## andyh75

*Yellow & White Together*


----------



## Ozgi

Great pics! Particularly the shrike, I am yet to see one in this country!


----------



## vawn

bit of a pain in the backside to catch it but the wrens have been very busy lately


----------



## andyh75

*Red-crested Pochard (Netta rufina)*

Poor pic of a cracking Drake


----------



## Lucky Eddie

Reed Bunting









Garganey









Little Egret









Curlew Sandpiper










Dabchick


----------



## Testudo Man

Both male and female Grey Wagtails, oh, and a young one too...


----------



## andyh75

*Woodchat Shrike (Lanius senator)*

2nd record for flamborough here yesterday, 20 years since the last recorded bird, and that was only seen by two observers


----------



## andyh75

*Bullfinch (Pyrrula pyrrula)*

Female


----------



## andyh75

*Common Sandpiper (Actitis hypoleucos)*

On one of our wader scrapes last night


----------



## andyh75

*Lapwing (Vanellus vanellus)*

Chick near our wader scrape ( had four nests on our land this year in the same field)


----------



## andyh75

*Moorhen (Gallinula chloropus)*

chicks


----------



## andyh75

Got some better photo's of the Woodchat Shrike today, showing much better then it was on saturday too hehehe


----------



## andyh75




----------



## andyh75

*Shelduck (Tadorna tadorna)*

Probably the first ever breeding record for Flamborough


----------



## andyh75




----------



## andyh75




----------



## andyh75




----------



## Testudo Man

Some great pics there...

Does anyone know what this egg is from? I came across it like this, and it was on a dirt track, not directly under a tree...


----------



## Testudo Man

Got a tip off(from a local)about a pond near me, that might have a Kingfisher there...sure enough, after 15 minutes, one went whizzing by...poor quality pic because of vast distance, but im pleased with my 1st Kingfisher shot...


----------



## Testudo Man

Came across this the other evening(at a local lake)...I take it that its a Whooping swan?...1st one Ive seen...


----------



## bothrops

Testudo Man said:


> Came across this the other evening(at a local lake)...I take it that its a Whooping swan?...1st one Ive seen...
> 
> image


Yep, Whooper! (The similar Bewick's has a rounded yellow base (so if you 'folded open' the beak the *B*ewick's yellow looks like a 'B' and the *W*hooper's looks like a 'W')


Here's one of the residents of my office building taken today...

House martin




























Cheers


Andy


----------



## laurencea

great shots, Bothrops and Testudo.

I assume that Whooper is/was injured and hasn't migrated back - unless it's been clipped and is a captive one. odd it's so far south if it's a wild one too.


----------



## andyh75

Testudo Man said:


> Some great pics there...
> 
> Does anyone know what this egg is from? I came across it like this, and it was on a dirt track, not directly under a tree...
> 
> image


 looks like a carrion crow eggshell to me


----------



## Testudo Man

bothrops said:


> Yep, Whooper! (The similar Bewick's has a rounded yellow base (so if you 'folded open' the beak the *B*ewick's yellow looks like a 'B' and the *W*hooper's looks like a 'W')
> 
> 
> Here's one of the residents of my office building taken today...
> 
> House martin
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Andy


Wow, some nice close up shots of the House martins there:no1:, I managed to get some close'ish shots of some swallows the other day, but not as close as yours...



laurencea said:


> great shots, Bothrops and Testudo.
> 
> I assume that Whooper is/was injured and hasn't migrated back - unless it's been clipped and is a captive one. odd it's so far south if it's a wild one too.


I did wonder about this Swan, and why it was here? Ive never seen it here before, and it certainly didnt appear injured at all...
I was at the lakes with my son, we spotted a Jay on a log, so we went to check the Jay out(but that flew off) as we came around the corner to a quiet part of the lake, there was this beautiful Whooper swan right before us...I took a fair few pics too...It was also late in the evening(around 7.30 ish)...
I do know of a local "birder" who spends a lot of time monitoring this area, so I will contact him about this swan, see if he knows anything about it...I havent actually spoke to this guy, Ive just stumbled across his blog recently.



andyh75 said:


> looks like a carrion crow eggshell to me


Cheers for that, the egg looked quite large, meaning it wasnt a small egg.


----------



## andyh75

*Grey Partridge (Perdix perdix)*


----------



## andyh75

*Jackdaw (Corvus monedula)*


----------



## andyh75

*Shelduck (Tadorna tadorna)*

Female


----------



## andyh75

*Lapwing (Vanellus vanellus)*


----------



## andyh75

*Yellowhammer (Emberiza citrinella)*

Female


----------



## diamondlil

Not a great photo, but here's a cormorant on the river Medway


----------



## andyh75

*Kestrel (Falco tinnunculus)*

Female


----------



## andyh75

*Corn Bunting (Miliaria calandra)*


----------



## andyh75

*Red Backed Shrike (Lanius collurio)*

Female


----------



## simooshy

Here's one of mine, a water rail from the WWT at Arundel, one of only two places I have seen them. There are plenty more wildlife photos on my photobucket account.


----------



## diamondlil

I absolutely love this thread! All my friends think me traipsing off to try to watch and photograph birds is odd, but I don't understand how they can't be interested in our native wildlife!


----------



## diamondlil

Here's a partidge and a pheasant from a couple of years ago
















And some swallows that nested in one of the stables while the horses were turned out for the smmer


----------



## simooshy

Mmm... there's some house martins nesting at a gardens I volunteer at too. They're lovely little things.


----------



## Lucky Eddie

simooshy said:


> Here's one of mine, a water rail from the WWT at Arundel, one of only two places I have seen them. There are plenty more wildlife photos on my photobucket account.
> image


Cracking pic. Still one of my 'must sees!'


----------



## Testudo Man

Some great pics as always folks...

I should post up some of my pics, of some of the birds that Im not 100% sure of what they are:blush::blush:...Im sure you guys can help out a newbie, and name them: victory:


----------



## Testudo Man

Is this a Pipit of sorts, as in Meadow Pipit?...


----------



## Ozgi

Testudo Man said:


> Is this a Pipit of sorts, as in Meadow Pipit?...
> 
> image


Certainly is!

If you haven't got a field guide yet then get this one

Collins Bird Guide: Amazon.co.uk: Lars Svensson, Killian Mullarney, Dan Zetterström, Peter J. Grant: Books

Absolutely essential for any birder :no1:


----------



## Testudo Man

Ozgi said:


> Certainly is!
> 
> If you haven't got a field guide yet then get this one
> 
> Collins Bird Guide: Amazon.co.uk: Lars Svensson, Killian Mullarney, Dan Zetterström, Peter J. Grant: Books
> 
> Absolutely essential for any birder :no1:


Cheers...I do have a basic ID book, but its still not as easy as it looks to ID them:whistling2:...I should give that book link of yours a view/read then.


----------



## Testudo Man

A couple more for the experts then: victory:...

I shot these pics last Sunday...

Is this a Nightingale?










And is this a Whitethroat?


----------



## fergie

Right on both counts.


----------



## diamondlil

Just a magpie today. It was getting mobbed by a pair of blackbirds


----------



## Testudo Man

fergie said:


> Right on both counts.


Cheers mate, I might be getting the hang of this Id'ing lark:whistling2:



diamondlil said:


> image
> Just a magpie today. It was getting mobbed by a pair of blackbirds


I have a pair of Magpies that visit my garden, but they are really shy, I cant manage to get a pic of them yet, but Ive got pics of magpies outside my garden.


----------



## andyh75

*Dipper (Cinclus cinclus)*


----------



## andyh75

*Grey Wagtail (Motacilla cinerea)*


----------



## diamondlil

Crow








Collared dove








Mute swans
















Herons (thanks Paul!)


----------



## Testudo Man

I took this pic about a month ago...I hadnt seen the adults on the old dead tree at the bottom of my garden for over a month...but this made a visit to the tree...a young Great spotted woodpecker...


----------



## andyh75

*Barn Owl (Tyto alba)*


----------



## Testudo Man

A Robin...

"Bread an butter bird", but he liked my camera...


----------



## andyh75

*Barred Warbler (Sylvia nisoria)*


----------



## andyh75

*Red-backed Shrike (Lanius collurio)*


----------



## andyh75

*Sharp-tailed Sandpiper (Calidris acuminata)*

Crappy record photo of a very nice bird, the 28th record for Britain


----------



## andyh75

*Icterine Warbler (Hippolais icterina)*


----------



## andyh75

*Common Redstart (Phoenicurus phoenicurus)*

Juvenile


----------



## andyh75

*Pied Flycatcher (Ficedula hypoleuca)*

Juvenile


----------



## andyh75

*Western Bonelli's Warbler (Phylloscopus bonelli)*


----------



## andyh75

*Red-necked Grebe (Podiceps grisegena)*

Juvenile


----------



## andyh75

*Squacco Heron (Ardeola ralloides)*


----------



## Ozgi

Are all those photo's recent? Looks like you've had some crackers, there's several lifers in there for me! Makes me wish I lived near the coast at this time of year, we rarely get anything interesting blown this far inland!


----------



## andyh75

Ozgi said:


> Are all those photo's recent? Looks like you've had some crackers, there's several lifers in there for me! Makes me wish I lived near the coast at this time of year, we rarely get anything interesting blown this far inland!


 yes most of those photo's are from this year, i have a few lifers this year too hehehe , had another one today infact, pic to follow


----------



## andyh75

*Great White Egret (Ardea alba)*


----------



## Ozgi

Nice! Had a few of those on holiday, you're lucky to live where you do, we get nothing around here!

Couple of robin pics...


----------



## andyh75

*Alder/Willow Flycatcher (Empidonax Sp)*

Mega north american flycatcher at Blackeney Point, Norfolk, this weekend just gone (probably still there given the atrocious weather??) had an epic drive and twitch down there yesterday, got a few crappy record photo's , but more then happy at seeing the bird, also got Grey Phalarope hugging the shoreline on the long wet walk back to the carpark


----------



## Ozgi

andyh75 said:


> Mega north american flycatcher at Blackeney Point, Norfolk, this weekend just gone (probably still there given the atrocious weather??) had an epic drive and twitch down there yesterday, got a few crappy record photo's , but more then happy at seeing the bird, also got Grey Phalarope hugging the shoreline on the long wet walk back to the carpark image


Brilliant! I've been tracking this one on birdguides, it's been there for a few days now and they still aren't sure what species it is!

I'm hopefully off there next weekend, so maybe I'll get something good!


----------



## Testudo Man

Is this a female kestrel? or a young kestrel?...Although the head looks male?

It was perched on some overhead cables, and then it appears to have caught a dragonfly, which it ate on the ground...

Sorry for the poor quality image, it was a long distance away.


----------



## andyh75

*Great Grey Shrike (Lanius excubitor)*


----------



## andyh75

*Siskin (Carduelis spinus)*

Female


----------



## andyh75

*Male Siskin*


----------



## andyh75




----------



## andyh75

*Rustic Bunting (Emberiza Rustica)*


----------



## andyh75

*Wryneck (Jynx Torquilla)*


----------



## andyh75

*Ring Ouzel (Turdus torquatus)*

Male


----------



## andyh75

*Barred Warbler (Sylvia nisoria)*

Juvenile


----------



## andyh75

*Long Eared Owl (Asio otus)*

Spot the owl!!


----------



## andyh75




----------



## andyh75

*Goldcrest (Regulus regulus)*

Exhausted after crossing the north sea


----------



## andyh75

*Common Redpoll (Carduelis flammea)*


----------



## andyh75

*Pallas Warbler (Phylloscopus proregulus)*


----------



## Ozgi

Some brilliant species there! Couple more lifers for me in amongst that lot!

Marsh Tit










Chiffchaff










Yellowhammer


----------



## andyh75

*Red-throated Diver (Gavia stellata)*

Scarborough Harbour


----------



## andyh75

*Glaucous Gull (Larus hyperboreus)*

Juvenile Scarborough Harbour


----------



## RENT-A-GOAT

Some recent shots

Goldcrest










Nuthatch










GoldFinches









Bluetit


----------



## andyh75

*Cattle Egret (Bubulcus ibis)*


----------



## andyh75

*Pied-billed Grebe (Podylimbus podiceps)*

Went to twitch this Mega American bird at Hollingworth Lake County Park, Greater Manchester today


----------



## Ozgi

andyh75 said:


> Went to twitch this Mega American bird at Hollingworth Lake County Park, Greater Manchester today image


Nice! I'm hoping this stays there until next weekend when I am in the area! Given past records it may just do so.... but it most likely won't, lol.


----------



## andyh75

hope you got to twitch the grebe?? :2thumb:


----------



## Ozgi

andyh75 said:


> hope you got to twitch the grebe?? :2thumb:


Yep I got it! Just as the light was fading, still got great views though. Then it vanished and hasn't been seen since!


----------



## andyh75

good im glad you got it, i know it seems to have gone now doesnt it? or else keeps dissapearing for long periods, cracking bird, by the way are you on birdforum by any chance? theres someone on there with the same username as you


----------



## Ozgi

andyh75 said:


> good im glad you got it, i know it seems to have gone now doesnt it? or else keeps dissapearing for long periods, cracking bird, by the way are you on birdforum by any chance? theres someone on there with the same username as you


Yep that's me!

I'll be watching my local lakes very closely this weekend, maybe the cold weather will push it my way!


----------



## dragonbreeder

Well, if we're having a 'free-for-all' I'll pop these in 
Grasshopper Warbler.


Feral Pigeons.


Rock Pipit.


Male Chaffinch.


Dunnock.


Fledgling Robin.


Little Grebe in winter plumage.


Pheasant.


Nuthatch.


Right, I'll stop now that's enough lol.


----------



## xvickyx

dragonbreeder said:


> Well, if we're having a 'free-for-all' I'll pop these in
> Grasshopper Warbler.
> [URL="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4098/4795708579_d8203af1b7.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> Feral Pigeons.
> [URL="http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2747/4318290159_3fe9c327cd.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> Rock Pipit.
> [URL="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4141/4889813051_39fc281497.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> Male Chaffinch.
> [URL="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4056/4699589822_e7c723e79a.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> Dunnock.
> [URL="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4017/4262802794_c73820e31f.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> Fledgling Robin.
> [URL="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4098/4796340152_bb8ac75929.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> Little Grebe in winter plumage.
> [URL="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4004/4262801134_459005ebaf.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> Pheasant.
> [URL="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4033/4581561916_297dac3b25.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> Nuthatch.
> [URL="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4022/4581613328_584c103645.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> Right, I'll stop now that's enough lol.


Lovely photos :2thumb:


----------



## dragonbreeder

xvickyx said:


> Lovely photos :2thumb:


Thanks


----------



## Testudo Man

dragonbreeder said:


> Well, if we're having a 'free-for-all' I'll pop these in
> Grasshopper Warbler.
> [URL="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4098/4795708579_d8203af1b7.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> Feral Pigeons.
> [URL="http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2747/4318290159_3fe9c327cd.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> Rock Pipit.
> [URL="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4141/4889813051_39fc281497.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> Male Chaffinch.
> [URL="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4056/4699589822_e7c723e79a.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> Dunnock.
> [URL="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4017/4262802794_c73820e31f.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> Fledgling Robin.
> [URL="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4098/4796340152_bb8ac75929.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> Little Grebe in winter plumage.
> [URL="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4004/4262801134_459005ebaf.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> Pheasant.
> [URL="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4033/4581561916_297dac3b25.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> Nuthatch.
> [URL="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4022/4581613328_584c103645.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> Right, I'll stop now that's enough lol.


 
Some very nice shots here:no1:


----------



## dragonbreeder

Testudo Man said:


> Some very nice shots here:no1:


Cheers!


----------



## andyh75

*Barn Owl (Tyto alba)*

Took this pic a few years ago, in our garden, just found the pic file hehehe


----------



## andyh75

Pic from this afternoon


----------



## andyh75

*Brambling (Fringilla montifringilla)*

Male


----------



## andyh75

*Common Snipe (Gallinago gallinago)*


----------



## laurencea

i'm not a big fan of these birds, but this one was actually doing something, so i got some shots...


----------



## manda88

Taken in Egypt









Also Egypt


















Mid-hop!


----------



## dragonbreeder

andyh75 said:


> Took this pic a few years ago, in our garden, just found the pic file hehehe image


lucky you!


----------



## andyh75

pics from today


----------



## andyh75

*Woodcock (Scolopax rusticola)*


----------



## andyh75

*Lapwing (Vanellus vanellus)*


----------



## andyh75

*Mute Swan (Cygnus olor)*

Scarborough harbour


----------



## andyh75

*Great Black-backed Gull (Larus marinus)*

Juvenile


----------



## andyh75

*Redshank (Tringa totanus)*


----------



## andyh75

*Great Northern Diver (Gavia immer)*

Scarborough harbour


----------



## andyh75

*Golden Plover (Pluvialis apricaria)*


----------



## andyh75

*Great Black-backed Gull (Larus marinus)*

Another juvenile , it did swallow the fish in the end!!!


----------



## andyh75

*Little Owl (Athene noctua)*


----------



## andyh75

*Ring-billed Gull (Larus delawarensis)*


----------



## andyh75

*Waxwing (Bombycilla garrulus)*

Managed to break my Waxwing duck this afternoon, with a flock of 7 birds in Cottingham


----------



## Testudo Man

Nice pic of a Waxwing, you lucky swine...

They are all around Kent now, Ive heard of sightings just a few miles from me...

And reports of up to 300 or more, at the Folkstone B&Q carpark...Its approx. a 100 mile round trip for me, and im tempted to do it:whistling2:...

In the meantime...Ive gone on another local twitch:blush:...

Goosander(female?)...


----------



## andyh75

i would do the trip even a 100 mile round trip like you have, there an awsome bird, i was beginning to think i would be dipping on them this year, as they seem to be everywhere apart from round my area, i had a 50 mile round trip to see these, i had one fly over my work yesterday too, i didnt see it though, only heard it calling


----------



## andyh75

*Woodcock (Scolopax rusticola)*

Had 8 feeding in and around the garden today


----------



## andyh75

*Barn Owl (Tyto alba)*

Had one of our regular Barn Owls drop onto our conservatory this morn


----------



## andyh75

*Mediterranean Gull (Larus melanocephalus)*


----------



## andyh75

*Lesser Scaup (Aythya affinis)*


----------



## SonyaH

I have just looked through the whole thread and there are some amazing pictures. I only see the normal garden birds, might even try and get some pics.


----------



## monitor mad




----------



## andyh75

*Nuthatch (Sitta europaea)*


----------



## andyh75

*Iceland Gull (Larus glaucoides)*


----------



## andyh75

*Long Eared Owl (Asio otus)*


----------



## diamondlil

Partridges


----------



## diamondlil

Sparrowhawk


----------



## andyh75

*Oriental (Rufous) Turtle Dove (Streptopelia orientalis)*

Third time lucky getting this one this morning, ive missed it the last two times ive been down to twitch it :2thumb:


----------



## Neurbireque

*Erectile Dysfunction*

erectile dysfunction symptoms or pills for erectile dysfunction


----------



## andyh75

*Tawny Owls (Strix aluco)*


----------



## andyh75

*Tawny*

Found one roosting in our garden earlier on


----------



## andyh75

*Green-winged Teal (Anas carolinensis)*

Drake


----------



## andyh75

*Black-necked Grebe (Podiceps nigricollis)*


----------



## andyh75

*Willow Warbler (Phylloscopus trochilus)*

In our garden this evening


----------



## andyh75

*Spotted Crake (Porzana porzana)*


----------



## waddell

cracking pictures, we had a song thrush nest in the garden but think a cats swiped the eggs that where in it.


----------



## Testudo Man

Some really great birds in this thread, I'd like to see half of these myself:whistling2:


----------



## andyh75

*Purple Heron (Ardea purpurea)*


----------



## andyh75

*Water Rail (Rallus aquaticus)*


----------



## JaMMiT

Great Quality Picture Here Guys, They All Look Great Wish I could see some of these


----------



## andyh75

*Tawny Pipit (Anthus campestris)*


----------



## andyh75

*Dotterel (Charadrius morinellus)*

Female


----------



## andyh75

*Reeve's Pheasant (Syrmaticus reevesii)*

Male


----------



## Whosthedaddy




----------



## andyh75

*Grey Wagtail (Motacilla cinerea)*


----------



## andyh75

*Woodchat Shrike (Lanius senator)*


----------



## andyh75

*Kestrel (Falco tinnunculus)*


----------



## andyh75

*Gargany (Anas querquedula)*

Drake


----------



## andyh75

*Short-eared Owl (Asio flammeus)*


----------



## andyh75

*Grasshopper Warbler (Locustella naevia)*


----------



## andyh75

*Subalpine Warbler (Sylvia cantillans)*

1st summer female


----------



## Lucky Eddie

Cracking grasshopper shot Andy.

Well done!


----------



## andyh75

Thanks, first time ive properly seen one out in the open!!


----------



## andyh75

*Spoonbill (Platalea leucorodia)*


----------



## andyh75

*Grey Partridge (Perdix perdix)*


----------



## andyh75

*Rustic Bunting (Emberiza rusticola)*

Adult male


----------



## dragonbreeder

Nothing quite so rare for myself but a pretty wee male Reed Bunting.



Erik


----------



## Ozgi

How the hell did you get that shot of the G'ropper!! I've never even seen one out in the open, let alone got a photo of one!


----------



## andyh75

*White-throated Robin (Irania gutturalis)*

Hartlepool Headland 6/6/11 
3rd british record and first twitchable one!!


----------



## andyh75

Went back up to Hartlepool yesterday and got some better photo's of the White-throated Robin, was showing really close :2thumb:


----------



## Lucky Eddie

Now that's a PROPER bird as Packham would say.

GO hunting tomorrow. Wish me luck!


----------



## andyh75

*Turtle Dove (Streptopelia turtur)*

Lifer for me , never seen one before, and i saw 3 yesterday!! :2thumb:


----------



## andyh75

Lucky Eddie said:


> Now that's a PROPER bird as Packham would say.
> 
> GO hunting tomorrow. Wish me luck!


 
Good luck Richard , hope you see it, cracking bird indeed!!:2thumb:


----------



## Bagger293

Saw a treecreeper recently and it didn't mind me coming right up close to it to take photographs! I was using a 35mm fixed lens! =]


----------



## NickBenger

What lenses do you guys use to get such good shots from distance?...


----------



## Lucky Eddie

andyh75 said:


> Good luck Richard , hope you see it, cracking bird indeed!!:2thumb:


FAIL unfortunately. 

Only two males at Lakenheath now. I heard both singing but (having seen one last year) there were other things to go at! So i split my time between waiting and watching!


----------



## Bagger293

TheDogMan said:


> What lenses do you guys use to get such good shots from distance?...


I was only a few feet from that treecreeper, the lens on the camera I'm using is pretty wide but it's fixed on there so I can't use anything else!

I don't get many shots of birds with it and the treecreeper is by far the best one I have got.

only other one really worth showing is the fearless herring gull:


----------



## Lucky Eddie

Whitethroat.

Uncropped photo taken with a Canon 550 with 150-500 Sigma lens, hand held. IS off.


----------



## NickBenger

^^ Great shot with a catterpillar there!


----------



## andyh75

TheDogMan said:


> What lenses do you guys use to get such good shots from distance?...


 
Nikon D7000 + Sigma 170-500mm Lens , i also have a Tamron 70-300mm lens


----------



## andyh75

*Spoonbill's (Platalea leucorodia)*


----------



## andyh75

*Marsh Sandpiper (Tringa stagnatilis)*


----------



## Lucky Eddie

Blacktoft Sands by any chance?

I bumped into some guys at Rutland today who had popped in on the way back to get the spotted sandpiper.


----------



## andyh75

*European Storm Petrel (Hydrobates pelagicus)*


----------



## andyh75

*White-rumped Sandpiper (Calidris fuscicollis)*

RSPB Saltholme, Middlesborough 23/7/11, crappy record shot


----------



## andyh75

*Little Gull (Hydrocoloeus minutus)*


----------



## andyh75

*Dunlin (Calidris alpina)*


----------



## andyh75

*Feeding Time*


----------



## andyh75

*Pied Flycatcher (Ficedula hypoleuca)*

Juvenile


----------



## bothrops

Dipper _Cinclus cinclus_


----------



## andyh75

*Wilson's Phalarope (Phalaropus tricolor)*


----------



## andyh75

*Bonaparte's Gull (Choricocephalus philadelphia)*


----------



## dragonbreeder

Juvenile Cuckoo, SWT Cathkin Marshes, 15.8.11.


----------



## Fionab

few of mine

red kite chasing common buzzard










moorhen chick









swans in the ice









pidgeon









Giant Skua


----------



## fergie

Fionab said:


> few of mine
> 
> red kite chasing common buzzard
> 
> image
> 
> moorhen chick
> image
> 
> swans in the ice
> image
> 
> pidgeon
> image
> 
> Giant Skua
> 
> image


Nice variety of birds Fiona. The last one is a Great Skua though


----------



## Fionab

oops i knew that lol why did i put giant.. hahahah and thats usfemales meant ot be able to multi task


----------



## andyh75

*Black-tailed Godwit (Limosa limosa)*


----------



## andyh75

*Sooty Shearwater (Puffinus griseus)*


----------



## andyh75

*Manx Shearwater (Puffinus puffinus)*


----------



## andyh75

*Great Skua (Stercorarius skua)*


----------



## andyh75

*Fulmar (Fulmarus glacialis)*


----------



## andyh75

*Gannet (Sula bassana)*


----------



## andyh75

*Little Stint (Calidris minuta)*


----------



## andyh75

*American Black Tern (Chlidonas niger surinamensis)*


----------



## andyh75

*Hobby (Falco subbuteo)*


----------



## andyh75

*Buff-breasted Sandpiper (Tryngites subruficollis)*


----------



## andyh75

*Hobby (Falco subbuteo)*

Better photo then yesterday's of the same bird, that i took today


----------



## andyh75

*Pectoral Sandpiper (Calidris melanotos)*


----------



## andyh75

*Sandhill Crane (Grus canadensis) Boyton, Suffolk, 3/10/11*

Mega bird!!


----------



## Ozgi

andyh75 said:


> Mega bird!! image


Lucky :censor:

There's more lifers for me on this page than I've seen all year :bash:


----------



## andyh75

*Red-breasted Goose (Branta ruficollis)*


----------



## yuri

I haven't got time to read through 30 pages, so sorry if it's already been asked, but where did you take the shots of the 2 woodpeckers on the first couple of pages?


----------



## andyh75

*Solitary Sandpiper (Tringa solitaria)*


----------



## Ozgi

Another couple of cracking birds! 

Are you also able to say where they were photographed please?


----------



## hogmum

Amazing. Nice to see such lovely photo's.


----------



## andyh75

*Egyptian Goose (Alopochen aegyptica)*


----------



## andyh75

*Olive-backed Pipit (Anthus hodgsoni)*

Filey County Park, North Yorks 28/10/11


----------



## Testudo Man

Ozgi said:


> Lucky :censor:
> 
> There's more lifers for me on this page than I've seen all year :bash:


Same here, chances of me seeing the majority of the cracking birds on this thread are slim to none:whip: 


Black Pheasant?:whistling2: found in the woods.










Ringed Plovers, and the odd one out in the pic is probably a Dunlin? but it could be a Little Stint?










Another one Im not sure of too:blush: Could this be a Curlew Sandpiper?


----------



## andyh75

*Isabelline Wheatear (Oenanthe isabellina)*

Spurn Point, 5/11/11


----------



## andyh75

*Hooded Crow (Corvus cornix)*

Kilnsea, 5/11/11


----------



## andyh75

*Glossy Ibis (Plegadis falcinellus)*

Filey 31/10/11


----------



## andyh75

*Pied Wheatear (Oenanthe pleschanka)*

Spurn 8/11/11


----------



## andyh75

*Woodlark (Lullula arboria)*

Spurn 8/11/11


----------



## andyh75

*Waxwing (Bombycilla garrulus)*

Flamborough Head 8/11/11


----------



## andyh75

*Long-eared Owl (Asio otus)*

Over our garden 8/11/11


----------



## andyh75

*Twite (Carduelis flavirostris)*

Spurn, 8/11/11


----------



## andyh75

*Desert Wheatear (Oenanthe deserti)*

Boulby, Cleveland, 9/11/11


----------



## andyh75

*European White-fronted Goose (Anser albifrons albifrons)*

Hauxley Nature Reserve Northumberland 16/11/11


----------



## andyh75

*Greater Yellowlegs (Tringa melanoleucos)*

Chevington NWT Reserve, Northumberland, 16/11/11


----------



## andyh75

*Male Desert Wheatear (Oenanthe deserti)*

Bempton RSPB Reserve, 27/11/11


----------



## aalina

Very nice pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## andyh75

*Red-crested Pochard (Netta rufina)*

Drake


----------



## andyh75

*Waxwing (Bombycilla garrulus)*

1 0f 10 present today at B&Q car park Scarborough


----------



## andyh75

*Cattle Egret (Bubulcus ibis)*

Easingwold Farm, Tophill Low NR
Feeding in the farmers back garden!!


----------



## andyh75

*Desert Wheatear (Oenanthe deserti)*

Bempton RSPB, 15/1/12


----------



## Lucky Eddie

Blimey Andy, your pics are getting better & better.

Have you bought a new lens or just improved your tracking skills?


----------



## andyh75

*Little Owl (Athene noctua)*


----------



## feorag

Great photo! :2thumb: I *love *Little Owls! :flrt:


----------



## andyh75

*Whooper Swans (Cygnus cygnus)*


----------



## andyh75

*White Stork (Ciconia ciconia)*

27/1/12


----------



## andyh75

*Bittern (Botaurus stellaris)*

Bempton RSPB Reserve 5/2/12


----------



## Antonyw

*Sticky*

:2thumb:


----------



## gaz0123

not my captive ones at all :whistling2:


----------



## andyh75

*Iceland Gull (Larus glaucoides)*

Hornsea Mere 8/2/12


----------



## feorag

I think that photo is beautiful, the white on white is stunning! :2thumb:


----------



## andyh75

*Red-necked Grebe (Podiceps grisegena)*

Scarborough Harbour 26/2/12


----------



## andyh75

*Common Yellowthroat (Geothlypis trichas)*

Rhiwderin, Gwent 25/2/12
10th British record


----------



## bothrops

*Leucistic jackdaw (Coloeus monedula)*

Chester Zoo Zebra Paddock 01/03/12


----------



## Antonyw

bothrops said:


> Chester Zoo Zebra Paddock 01/03/12
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Amazing them:no1:


----------



## andyh75

*American Wigeon (Anas americana)*

Drake
Anglers County Park
West Yorks


----------



## andyh75

*Black-necked Grebe (Podiceps nigricollis)*

Wintersett Reservoir
West Yorks


----------



## andyh75

*Spanish Sparrow (Passer hispaniolensis)*

Male
Calshot, Hampshire, 7/3/12
8th record for britain


----------



## andyh75

*Short-eared Owl (Asio flammeus)*


----------



## andyh75

*Nightingale (Luscinia megarhynchos)*

Undisclosed Site, Lincolnshire


----------



## andyh75

*Black-winged Stilt (Himantopus himantopus)*

Frampton Marsh RSPB Lincolnshire


----------



## andyh75

*Citrine Wagtaila (Motacilla citreola)*

Flamborough 19/5/12


----------



## andyh75

*Wryneck (Jynx torquilla)*

Flamborough 6/5/12


----------



## andyh75

*Night Heron (Nycticorax nycticorax)*

Flamborough 11/5/12


----------



## andyh75

*Cream-coloured Courser (Cursorius cursor)*

Kington Golf Club
Bradnor Hill
Herefordshire
22/5/12


----------



## andyh75

*European Roller (Coracias garrulus)*

Aldbrough, East Yorks
6/6/12


----------



## andyh75

In flight


----------



## henry415

Fantastic!:2thumb:


----------



## andyh75

*Merlin (Falco columbarius)*

Had a close encounter this afternoon


----------



## andyh75

*Waxwing*


----------



## andyh75

*Water Rail*


----------



## andyh75

*European Bee-eater*

Durham 5/11/12


----------



## andyh75

*Hornemann's Arctic Redpoll*

Aldeburgh, Suffolk 12/12/12


----------

